# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo инвестирует в развитие технологий искусственного интеллекта

## Labs

• Lenovo упрощает использование высокопроизводительных вычислений и ИИ (искусственного интеллекта) на предприятиях; компания открыла инновационные центры ИИ в США, Германии и Китае. 

• Сотрудничество с Университетом Северной Каролины (NCSU) и Университетским колледжем Лондона (UCL) в ИИ-исследованиях позволяет решать задачи сохранения природных ресурсов в сельском хозяйстве и изучать физику частиц.

• Трехуровневый подход Lenovo, основанный на лидерстве в высокопроизводительных вычислениях, позволяет заказчикам компании успешно использовать технологий ИИ в проектах. Это становится возможным благодаря работе инновационных центров ИИ, отраслевому партнерству, комплексным продуктам и услугам от Lenovo.

Компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) в рамках конференции Supercomputing 2017 (SC17) объявила о новых инициативах по использованию технологий искусственного интеллекта (ИИ) для увеличения продуктивности и решения задач своих заказчиков.

В недавнем исследовании 76% респондентов отметили, что технологии ИИ играют ключевую роль в формировании операционной стратегии компании, а 64% назвали эту технологию фундаментальной для обеспечения долгосрочного роста их организации. Ожидается, что к 2020 году всего в мире будет накоплено около 44 триллионов гигабайт данных, и у компаний уже давно появилась потребность в глубоком анализе этих данных. Эта задача может быть решена посредством использования инфраструктуры для высокопроизводительных вычислений (HPC), которая способна эффективно обрабатывать большие объемы поступающей информации и обеспечивать необходимые потребности бизнеса и науки для достижения высоких результатов.

Кирк Скауген, президент Lenovo Data Center Group: «Искусственный интеллект уже оказывает значительное влияние на традиционные бизнес-стратегии и научные исследования. Большинство руководителей высшего звена считают развитие этого направления приоритетной задачей на следующий год. Для того чтобы эффективно использовать огромные объемы данных, доступные сегодня организациям, необходимо применять ИИ как средство достижения успеха в конкурентной бизнес-среде. С помощью наших глобальных центров инноваций ИИ и широкого портфеля продуктов и услуг, мы помогаем заказчикам внедрять технологии ИИ».

*Lenovo и ее заказчики делают ИИ реальностью*

Совместно компания Lenovo и ее заказчики делают возможной реализацию по-настоящему инновационных исследований, которые направлены на решение глобальных проблем человечества, таких как поиск новых лекарств от болезней или понимание воздействия человека на изменения климата.
Например, на сельское хозяйство приходится 70% общего объема использования пресной воды в мире, и ожидается, что к 2050 году человечеству может потребоваться дополнительно 10% водных ресурсов для удовлетворения потребностей растущего мирового населения. Крайне важно заранее определить районы нехватки воды и управлять существующими ресурсами так, чтобы свести к минимуму негативное влияние на производство продовольствия, как в интересах местных фермеров, так и для общества в целом.

Исследователи из Университета штата Северная Каролина (NCSU) и компания Lenovo работают над решением этой глобальной проблемы. Используя процесс анализа геопространственных изображений, основанный на ИИ, NCSU применяет алгоритмы глубокого обучения. Это позволяет определить территории сельскохозяйственных угодий, рассчитать их потребность в орошении и составить карты районов засухи. Те же методы ИИ помогают фермерам эффективно управлять водными и энергетическими ресурсами.

В университетском колледже Лондона (UCL) реконструируют события столкновений частиц высоких энергий из эксперимента ATLAS на Большом Адронном коллайдере CERN (LHC), крупнейшем в мире ускорителе частиц. Эта работа играет важную роль в решении самых фундаментальных вопросов о происхождении Вселенной; однако возрастающая интенсивность столкновений в LHC ставит под сомнение привычные методы распознавания образов, которые потребуют огромного количества вычислительных ресурсов. В сотрудничестве с Lenovo исследователи UCL применяют ИИ для восстановления траекторий частиц с использованием данных изображений из ATLAS. Это гораздо более эффективно, чем традиционные методы. Такой подход не только упрощает использование вычислительных ресурсов, но также может помочь UCL в их исследованиях по моделированию гораздо более сложных событий.

*Lenovo помогает заказчикам определить роль ИИ в цифровой трансформации их бизнеса*

Компания Lenovo инвестировала 1,2 млрд долл. США в исследования в области ИИ. Подразделение Data Center Group открыло три новых инновационных центра ИИ в Моррисвилле, (Северная Королина, США), Штутгарте (Германия) и Пекине (Китай). Их функция – помочь заказчикам понять, как ИИ может решить современные бизнес-задачи. Более 100 специалистов в области ИИ уже сейчас работают над разработкой решений с использованием возможностей ИИ. Например, таких как сканирование медицинских снимков для обнаружения и классификации опухолей и оказания помощи врачам в диагностике заболеваний. Уже сегодня заказчики Lenovo могут получить удаленный доступ к новым инновационным центрам и протестировать приложения и рабочие нагрузки на различных высокопроизводительных системах. Кроме того, у заказчиков компании есть возможность консультироваться с экспертами и стратегическими партнерами Lenovo по конкретным задачам для ускорения разработки решений. 

*Клиентоориентированный подход Lenovo*

Значительный опыт по внедрению ИИ помогает Lenovo успешно осуществлять проекты заказчиков. Компания разделяет проекты по использованию ИИ на три этапа:

• Изучение: знакомство с возможностями и преимуществами ИИ для решения поставленных задач.

• Разработка: предоставление аппаратного обеспечения, оптимизированного для ИИ, и выбор правильного подхода для скорейшей разработки соответствующих приложений.

• Развертывание: быстрый ввод в эксплуатацию благодаря использованию проверенных решений и профессиональной экспертизе.
Мадху Матта, вице-президент и генеральный директор подразделения AI и HPC, Lenovo DCG: «Мы верим, что машины не заменят людей, но смогут дополнить и упростить многие аспекты нашей жизни. Работать с ИИ непросто – для этого требуются значительные вычислительные мощности и высокий уровень технической экспертизы. Мы создали комплексную экосистему, которая позволяет поддерживать наших заказчиков на всех этапах изучения возможностей и внедрения ИИ».

*Новые продукты и услуги Lenovo для решения задач ИИ*

Задачи использования ИИ, машинного и глубокого обучения требуют построения гибкой и высокопроизводительной инфраструктуры. Для того, чтобы предоставлять заказчикам решения, отвечающие их потребностям, Lenovo анонсировала расширение своего портфеля предложений для ресурсоемких рабочих нагрузок:
• Системы ThinkSystem SD530 теперь поддерживают новейшие графические ускорители Tesla® V100 на базе архитектуры NVIDIA® Volta. ThinkSystem SD530 легко адаптируются под потребности заказчиков, которым требуется высокая производительность и масштабируемость для обработки высокопроизводительных вычислений (HPC) или построения программно-определяемых сред.

• Lenovo Intelligent Computing Orchestrator (LiCO) – это инструмент управления с интуитивно понятным графическим интерфейсом, который помогает ускорить разработку приложений ИИ. LiCO поддерживает самые популярные фреймворки ИИ с открытым исходным кодом, позволяет контролировать обучение нейронной сети и планировать рабочие нагрузки ИИ в многопроектных средах, работая при этом с решениями от различных поставщиков.
Расширение портфеля аппаратных и программных продуктов Lenovo для высокопроизводительных вычислений, а также открытие трех новых инновационных центров для обмена опытом и тестирования решений ИИ, предоставляет заказчикам компании комплексный и экономически эффективный подход к внедрению и использованию ИИ.

*Цитаты:*

Университет штата Северная Каролина США
«Мы рады работать над решением такой глобальной проблемы, как снабжение пресной водой. Мы стремимся использовать более совершенные модели вычислений и методы глубокого обучения, но существующая инфраструктура уже не справляется», – говорит Ранга Раджу, доцент по геопространственной аналитике, NCSU. «Благодаря партнерству с Lenovo и ее инновационным центром ИИ в Моррисвилле, мы получили доступ к инфраструктуре, которая была оптимизирована для рабочих нагрузок машинного обучения, и опыту Lenovo в области ИИ».

UCL
Профессор Никос Константинидис, содиректор Центра по интенсивным исследованиям данных: «Мы гордимся, что Lenovo является нашим партнером в этой захватывающей инициативе. Объединяя опыт Lenovo, ученых и аспирантов UCL, мы ускорим разработку и применение новых технологий, внедрение которых поможет найти решения наиболее важных проблем: в фундаментальной науке, в исследованиях CERN и в промышленности».

----------

